# Petrol Wheels vs TSW - Quality Difference?



## srvntofhim (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi guys, I am no wheel guru, but getting ready to look at replacing my TSW Holeshot wheels with a set of TSW Stowe or Rockingham or considering a couple wheels from Petrol, a brand that I have never heard of and can't find much on the web by way of write ups/reviews on them, but their pricing is pretty awesome and the wheels look great and they are lighter weight than some of the TSWs. 

So question is: looking at the specs, is there going to be a quality or RIDE quality between the two? Anything else to note? I can't find any negatives with Petrol, but again, I'm not expert. I did see a post from years ago linking an article that was stating that TSW launched Petrol...but the link went to a website that is no longer, so I couldn't verify. Looking at 19X8s.

TSW Stowe:
https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/tsw-stowe/p/61352
http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_stowe.php

Petrol:
https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/petrol-p0a/p/48397 
http://www.petrolwheels.com/custom-wheels-rims-p0a/


----------



## srvntofhim (Feb 7, 2005)

Nobody?


----------



## AE GTI #765 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello,

Did you find information about Petrol wheels? I'm interested as well in this brand, but would like more info.
Thanks!


----------



## srvntofhim (Feb 7, 2005)

AE GTI #765 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you find information about Petrol wheels? I'm interested as well in this brand, but would like more info.
> Thanks!


Yes, turns out they an 'off brand' of TSW. They are not forged wheels, but I had them on my Audi for several months before selling the car and had no issues with them! Can't beat the price!


----------



## AE GTI #765 (Jul 14, 2005)

srvntofhim said:


> Yes, turns out they an 'off brand' of TSW. They are not forged wheels, but I had them on my Audi for several months before selling the car and had no issues with them! Can't beat the price!


Thanks so much for the reply. I'm going to get one of their sets. Affordable and just the look i want.


----------



## srvntofhim (Feb 7, 2005)

AE GTI #765 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I'm going to get one of their sets. Affordable and just the look i want.


You're quite welcome! I would certainly recommend, unless you're doing something 'special' like tracking the car.


----------

